# Consent Fest Chicago, May 21st



## zoidbergthedog (May 17, 2010)

Hey, we also have a myspace page! Feel free to add us if you have one of those. Midwest Consent Fest (Midwest Consent Fest) | MySpace

Midwest Consent fest is being put together to promote the use of verbal consent in sexual situations, and other situations involving physical contact or the use of another person's space.

We also take a strong stance against sexism and all forms of sexual assault and harassment (and the glorification of those acts).

This fest is going to be a SOBER SPACE (don't come fucked up, don't plan to get fucked up here. We're serious!).

We will not tolerate sexist, racist, homophobic, transphobic, anti-queer, bullshit!

At this event there are going be to bands and musicians, poets and spoken word artists, workshops, literature, and food.

This event will also be a benefit for the Chicago Women's Health Center.

Some of the performers that will be playing include:

Easy Prey [Chi-Town Queer Punk]
Bikini Unskilled [Take a wild guess]
Securicor [D-Beat Crust Punx]
Otter Irene [Anarcha-Feminist poet]
The Classy Ladies [Chi-Town Dance Punk]
Brando [Poet]
Megalon's Revenge [pretty mathy acoustic stuff]
Emanuel Vinson [Slam Poet]
Ben [cute uke-pop]
Dimress [Spoken Word]
Fresco [Slam Poet]
Por Mi Culpa (Chicago Punx)

The workshops that we have confirmed so far:

Queers and Consent
Madness and Autonomy
Fat Power
Posi Punx!
Reduced Drama Kink
Sex Positivity

Please let us know if you have a workshop that you'd like to facilitate!!!
We are still accepting performers and workshops!

Tentative schedule
Workshops: 2 to 6
Dinner: 6 to 7
Show: 730 to 2 am


We're still looking for workshops, people to table literature, bands to play and people to perform. We're looking for any kind of music, spoken word, or poetry that promotes or is at least down to talk about Consent, Feminism, Queerness, Sex Positivity or any related issues. We also need help with food (any kind of baking/cooking parties, dumpster adventures or shop donations would be greatly appreciated! Vehicular transport would be helpful as well!)

Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## MrD (May 17, 2010)

Please do not take offense, But that just hit my top 3 for the most god damn PC things i have ever heard/read.


----------



## zoidbergthedog (Jun 8, 2010)

oh, i meant to say trains and cheap booze


----------



## MrD (Jun 8, 2010)

zoidbergthedog said:


> oh, i meant to say trains and cheap booze


 
Haha, I am not THAT kind of guy, lol.
Im just really not in to PC-ism.

How did the thing go any ways?


----------

